# Angie and the Moderators



## nealtw (Oct 15, 2016)

Great job on the changes to keep the spammers out:thbup::trophy:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 15, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Great job on the changes to keep the spammers out:thbup::trophy:



Oh, there still trying, just intercepted before they get public viewing. Angie's done a great job making it difficult for them here and on our sister sites!

:thbup::thbup: Angie!!!


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 15, 2016)

She's on the Job!! :trophy:


----------



## frodo (Oct 15, 2016)

if you mess with Angie,  you see this


----------

